# Battery changing kits?



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I have several quartz watches who's battery have died, and I think it's time I bit the bullet and set about changing them myself.

Could anyone point to any kits or tools I need, a) to remove the backs (I think most are clip on, but there may be screw ones too), and b) which batteries to get.

I think I've looked briefly in the past on Amazon and Ebay and seen really cheap kits, but I have no idea the quality/usefulness.

That, and I'm not certain what I'm doing and what I should get.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

for screw on case backs, I use one of these. Works on 90% of watches and doesn't leave slip marks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-ball-seamless-Rolling-Ball-Screw-Watch-Back-Case-Opener-Repair-Remover-To-/231953194377?var=&hash=item36017cdd89:m:m1SfDZCq2cyZ5QgVsfZH3cg

and for the clip on style i find these best.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-BACK-COVER-CASE-OPENER-REMOVER-REPAIR-WATCHMAKER-TOOL-BATTERY-CHANGE-/281952893985?hash=item41a5b3bc21:g:49MAAOSwNSxU3auP

For batteries I usually use Renata from sellers that specialise - they have a shelf life, so you want them 'fresh'. No point in buying 10 if you only have that battery to change once a year

Your tool kit will grow over the years. It is always worth buying the best tools to last (not saying the ones listed above are the best, just examples. DYOR)


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for those links. That rubber ball looks ingenious.

Off to Youtube, and to Google Renata batteries.


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Is this kit all I need? The reviews are glowing, and I think it's right, but I want to be safe.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144-Pcs-Watchmaker-Watch-Repair-Tool-Kit-Back-Case-Remover-Opener-Spring-Pin-Bar-/400985100244#rwid


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I have the same kit and you get what you pay for. The strap pin remover (blue plastic) will quickly bend at the pin and I have never been able to find replacement pins. I find the case back remover can sometimes be useless (yellow and red handles) and find an old kitchen knife to be much better. The tool for screw on backs (bottom left) is OK is you make sure you use the correct shaped inserts (in the little round pot, they fit into the three arms). The ball mentioned above is good if its not too tight and very good for screwing it back on again. The little plastic vice, top right is very good for holding the watch if the back is a pig to get off. The watch strap spring pin tool (gold metal) will quickly break at the smaller end but these are cheap and easy to get and I would do that at the same time, have a spare. There are various things that look like punches which are OK for removing the watch strap length spring pins but not much else.There are various battery comparison sites for converting the various brand number designations when you finally get the back off and find a weird number on the battery. I have changed over 50 batteries and have a similar set. You can but a top quality one sometimes on EBay in a wooden box but they are about £75.

One note of caution, a lot of batteries are held in with very very tiny screws which are gone in a flash into the carpet pile so I use a melamine tray lines with cork and a napkin on it to stop the screw bouncing when it falls out. You will need jewellers screwdrivers and a very small set at that, worth spending a few quid on don't buy the 99p sets.

Another note of caution, some prise off backs have the notches that make them look like screw ons which is a pain, mind you only cheapo watches so you may be OK with yours.

Kevin


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I have, or rather had, a smaller version of that kit. Other than the case knife, it was all in the bin within a week. Cheap for a reason. Good in a pinch, but not as a long term set of tools.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've got a cheapy tool set too but have managed quite a few jobs with it. Ive done a battery change, crown and stem out, movement out, loads of bracelet adjustments etc. As others have said they're pretty crap but do the job for a limited amount of time... Im getting into tinkering now so I'll replace piece by piece with quality stuff when needs be.


----------

